# I may become a backyard breeder....



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Not by choice.... as a last ditch effort to keep from losing my house.... yes, I'm that close..The out of funds time starts in November and will run thru February.

If I can work this out and breed Summer and sell 4 puppies for $500.00 each... I can make it until my first social security check which will come 3/1/17.

Get outraged... get angry... get anything you want - but it won't change my reality.

ONE breeding - it will be her 4th heat. Yes, I've delivered puppies before and assisted in delivery of difficult ones...

NO, I won't make any decisions until I have her hips done. She's as health rock solid as any dog I've ever owned in the last 50 years. She has Sire/Dam 3rd gen breedings that reports are all good and Sib breedings that are also in 3 lit and all good.

She's what people in my area want - she's healthy, happy and I know I can sell 5 papered pups - anything else will go to pay vet/care bills.... I am aware of the risks - it makes me sick, but I need her help... I've exhausted plan A & B - her help's plan C.

So, you guys can choose to hate me or not. Help or not. I'm interested in, and what I need is in the next 5 months to learn more about "complementary" Sire/Dam selections and what I need to know... If she is right, and desirable, in the way she needs to be - than I will be looking at breeders in Western Montana and Eastern Washington area.. they may be looking for type - which may seem outrageous to many of you but there is a preferred "type" papered GSD here in the "Inland Northwest". 

I really have no idea... as I said, this is a last resort but it can be done and might pull off a very good outcome. I've got 4 months to do nothing but research... Might be the first month - it gets thrown in the hopper....

What I need, if anyone has info - is some good solid hookups to breeders in NEastern Washington State, North Idaho, Western Montana. My plan is to do nothing, no decision until I get her OFA'd. Then, if she makes that and all is well - just to email her papers to recommended breeders in my region and go from there with them.

She's got some very desirable qualities, I think. Hope she can help me.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Have you factored in the cost of proper vet care? Do you have a cushion saved up in case something goes horribly wrong? You could lose the dam and puppies if emergency care is needed and not received.

Breeding a healthy litter costs money.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the odds of it costing your more than you clear are very realistic and, yes, possible health consequences. It is not about hating but practicality. Maybe we can help you explore other options if we know the limitations / parameters you are working with.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Sales Representative / Outside Sales ? Part Time or Full Time, Entry Level, Training Provided in Coeur d Alene 83833 | Monster

Dishwasher/Prep Cook - Coeur d'Alene, ID 83815 - Indeed Mobile


Teller - Part time - Coeur D'Alene Fred Meyer - Coeur D'Alene, ID - JPMorgan Chase & Co. | Jobs.com

Part Time Merchandiser - Post Falls, ID - Kellogg | Jobs.com

Part Time jobs in Coeur d'Alene, ID - Indeed Mobile

https://spokane.craigslist.org/search/jjj

Part Time Jobs at Home Without Investment

Or sell Summer. Selling Summer would guarantee income, and a reduction in pet care expenses, and the hundreds of dollars on X-ray and OFA. Puppies are a gamble. She could OFA poorly and you've thrown money out the window. Selling an adult is not a gamble, if you are truly desperate.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

What about her temperament? Is that solid? Does she have behavioral problems or is she a well adjusted dog? What would she be passing on that new owners will be working with?

Does she have any titles or qualifications that would make a breeder want to allow you to breed her to their stud? Or will you be stuck with some random male that you use because he's what you found? 

Can you pay vet bills for Summer and the pups if that arises? The stud fee?

I'm concerned for you that if this doesn't go well, you'll find yourself even closer to losing your home. I'm also concerned for Summer and these hypothetical puppies.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

While we are being realistic, let's remember this is a senior. Kids with a college degree can't find jobs, how easy do you think it will be for a senior? Another reality is that selling Summer won't bring in enough to warrant it, plus it would cause depression. 

My main concern is Summers health. Aside from the hips, there are other tests that need to be ran on both the male and female before they mate--I forget what they are called. If something goes wrong you will never forgive yourself if you can't help her.

^^^^**^This is reality ^^^^^*


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a reality, foreclosure process is much longer than three months. I would put my efforts into discussions with the bank rather than this idea. Too many what ifs in breeding, and it could cost you so much more. Our local paper never has enough carriers. I get the impression a solitary job would be more suitable for you.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My experience with breeding goats for profit was this:

If you want to make a living and be profitable, you have to be rather heartless at times and sacrifice a life for the sake of the money. This was something I could not do. When a $300 goat cost me $600 in emergency c section and related vet bills....kid is stillborn and a loss, would have made better business sense to shoot her. Not something I could do.

I had 2 of those...neither were on a goat worth enough money to justify the surgery ect but I did it because I had to...

I could go on....once my herd was big enough it actually was profitable despite my soft heart but not nearly as profitable as it could have been if managed differently. Ultimately a big part of the decision to get out of goats on that level was my knowing I will always make the least profitable decision if it means the welfare f the animal, it will alway be an uphill battle, and there are ways for someone like me to make money with less moral conflict

With only one breeding animal and one litter the possibility of losing your shirt is totally there, and the only reason any profit with goats is that I did mostly all vet care myself which you can't really do with a dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

First, you're going to have more expenses than just hips. You'll need to have basic health work up if she hasn't recently. Get hips/elbows done (anywhere from $200 to some areas $600). DM testing - $65. Then you've got stud fee. Research her pedigree for potential issues and recessives that she carries. Find a male and do the same. Find a responsible breeder whose male is a good match that will agree to let you use their male if you tell them this back story. A lot of them will turn you away when they see the price you plan to charge for pups.
Then prepare a fund for an emergency c-section. 
What if all the pups die? What if you end up with a litter of 10 pups and you only sell a couple and are "stuck" feeding the rest? 
Expenses for basic puppy care even if all goes well?

Everywhere has that preferred "type" you talk about. It's called cheap and at least looks like what the public expects a GSD to look like. Everything might go well and it might all go in the toilet. You can market them as Christmas pups, if the time is right. Pray to God that they aren't all dead by the time Easter rolls around. 

Do you know if the timing of her heat is even going to be synch with your plan? What are you going to do if you spend all of this money on health prep and stud fee and then she doesn't take? Yes, most will allow a re-breeding on her next heat but that will be too late to help you now.

Have you contacted your local Human Services? They can help you come up with a plan, even temporary assistance, to cover you until your social security begins. Meals on wheels, etc etc 
There are programs out there that won't involve you investing capital you can't spare on a "hope she gets pregnant and there are no complications" plan


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a friend who recently whelped her female. Needed an emergency c-section (of course in the middle of the night). Lost 3 pups. Then a 4th died later. Now only 3 are left. 
Bad things happen, even in the best planned litters. 
Yes, you can make money but not if you're doing it correctly. In a case by case basis, it can be an "all or nothing" enterprise


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> This is a reality, foreclosure process is much longer than three months. I would put my efforts into discussions with the bank rather than this idea. Too many what ifs in breeding, and it could cost you so much more. Our local paper never has enough carriers. I get the impression a solitary job would be more suitable for you.


I believe the process might have already began or something was already going on with it. She doesn't drive, so a 60 something year old woman should ride her bike and carry hundreds of papers? Let me ask, would you want your older mother or grandma to do that?



It's a darn shame seniors are going through this at all and it's only going to get worse.

How about a part time job at the cafe you frequent?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Sometimes, when we are facing a crisis, it's easy to get tunnel vision and think we only have one option when that might not be true. Let's just think about this and see what alternatives we can suggest. Here's one:

What about applying at a temp agency? 

"Employers reluctant to hire new full-time workers with benefits may increasingly rely on short-term help. Temporary jobs and project assignments can be ideal for seniors who want to bring in some income but also enjoy a significant amount of leisure time. Contact a temp agency about short-term projects, seasonal work, or a job filling in for employees who are on vacation or maternity leave."

This is just one suggestion I found online. I have temped before, myself, when I was between jobs and although it was short-term, I ended up being with the same company the whole time. I know that you don't have a car though, and am not sure if you have access to public transportation, so that may complicate things. 

Would it be worthwhile to make up some kind of flyer to distribute to businesses within walking distance offering to fill in during vacations, or help out at busy times?

I have always gotten the impression that you are pretty computer literate. You might be able to land some work from home jobs, like in medical billing, etc.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Online menu entry is another viable endeavor. One of my neighbors with very young children does this, from home, with no fancy equipment. It allowed her to purchase a boat, with cash. 

If Summer needs an emergency vet in the middle of the night because a puppy is stuck, and you do not have a car, do you plan to carry her...? Or spend even more on an emergency house call? Hope a cab company allows you to put a bleeding dog in whelp in the backseat? 

Selling an adult animal is guaranteed money in hand. Projecting hypothetical profits on future unborn litters is a gamble, which may result in a loss. 

I don't breed dogs. I have sat up all night helping goat does and ewes through labor, pulling bloody babies out and making sure they nurse, always prepared for the worst, which does happen. Stillbirths, reluctant mothers, stuck babies. If you can't reliably get your pregnant female animal to a vet, you need to make sure you know what you're doing.


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

It's great that so many people brought up the worse case scenario if he breeds his dog however, what about her? She could lose her house, dog, and become homeless on the streets. This is a sad situation that can happen to anyone, and sometimes we have to do things and make decisions that we ordinarily would not make. Obviously she has looked at every possible option and this is the last resort. I hope everything works out and she finds the solution that helps her make it until next March.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It's not just whelping the litter and Summer's health. It's the health and well being of every one of those pups: for life! If you bring them into the world, YOU are their safety net for the next 13 years, whether you want to be or not.

Here's a scenario we've read twenty times (or more) on the forum. Despite all the tests, a pup gets thrown genetically with bad hips...just bad luck. Or one ends up with mega-E. Or pick your life-long issue that buyers simply don't want. Bad luck happens even to good, careful breeders once in a while. Maybe another buyer lets one play too rough, maybe by fetching a ball and jumping, or maybe allows one jump out of a truck too young. A leg or carpus joint or hip gets damaged. You get blamed for both the genetic issue and the injury. Two pups are now getting returned, imperfect and needing care -- no longer small and cute, and definitely not saleable. 

Maybe you refund the purchase price, maybe you don't, but either way, now you've got gangly adolescents in need of an expensive care that just showed up on your doorstep. Do you tell them to take the dogs to the pound to be euthanized? You know the right answer here, the ethical breeder answer. You also know what true BYBs do every day. Could you live with that?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

and don't forget that many areas have puppy lemon laws as well. so you could be facing paying for vet care for a sick puppy as well as a lawsuit and court fees on top of refunding the $500 purchase price


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Another thought: 

Dog sitting and dog walking can be lucrative for an older, responsible person who is mobile -- I'd much rather hire an older person who is experienced with large dogs for those tasks than the usual teenagers who advertise. 

I know a retired lady who is the most sought-after pet sitter in town (she has her pick of clients, and turns down a lot of people). She's incredible with sick dogs and senior dogs. She charges accordingly.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Laura66 said:


> It's great that so many people brought up the worse case scenario if he breeds his dog however, what about her? She could lose her house, dog, and become homeless on the streets. This is a sad situation that can happen to anyone, and sometimes we have to do things and make decisions that we ordinarily would not make. Obviously she has looked at every possible option and this is the last resort. I hope everything works out and she finds the solution that helps her make it until next March.


People are pointing out why this isn't a valid plan to bridge the gap in income. It's only slightly above playing the lottery in chances of working. It's really an "all or nothing" scheme.

If all works out, yes there may be enough money to bridge the gap. Otherwise, it's a lot of money invested with no pregnancy. Or with huge expenses and still no pups to sell. And, even though you have to spend money to make money, you need to be able to afford to lose all that you invest.
When you're already in a financial crisis, that isn't really a feasible plan


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Stone you are intelligent and resourceful.Make a list of all possible options and something will work out.You will work through this.


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

Dainerra said:


> People are pointing out why this isn't a valid plan to bridge the gap in income. It's only slightly above playing the lottery in chances of working. It's really an "all or nothing" scheme.
> 
> If all works out, yes there may be enough money to bridge the gap. Otherwise, it's a lot of money invested with no pregnancy. Or with huge expenses and still no pups to sell. And, even though you have to spend money to make money, you need to be able to afford to lose all that you invest.
> When you're already in a financial crisis, that isn't really a feasible plan


I understand what you are saying, and I believe that the OP is aware as well since she has been a long time poster. I am sure she has read it all and heard it all. There is risk in life, maybe you go to work one day and you don't make it home, or you buy a dog that grows up and bites someone or has a anomaly and dies at a young age. Or you breed a dog and the mother and pups die. There is no guarantee in life and this may not be a great option for her but it may be the only option. I think with all the posts she gets the point. Not one person has the right to judge what decisions she makes about her life, giver her credit for understanding the risks, she is not a 18yr old kid wanting to breed her dog for extra cash.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I definitely agree with the suggestion to talk to the bank. That was a good one and jogged my memory.

If you are good at maintaining current payments there is a good chance they will work with you and I am glad it was mentioned. Many years ago we were in a bind [husband lost job] and could not pay a car loan on time. We talked with GMAC ( so not some small operation) and they allowed us to miss a few months and tack those payments onto the end of the payment cycle. Yes it cost us a little more but we were not taken to the cleaners. It is July and you are talking about a situation that will occur in November. I would work out a full budget and come up with a proposal. You could do that NOW before you start making plans.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

llombardo said:


> While we are being realistic, let's remember this is a senior. Kids with a college degree can't find jobs, how easy do you think it will be for a senior? Another reality is that selling Summer won't bring in enough to warrant it, plus it would cause depression.
> 
> My main concern is Summers health. Aside from the hips, there are other tests that need to be ran on both the male and female before they mate--I forget what they are called. If something goes wrong you will never forgive yourself if you can't help her.
> 
> ^^^^**^This is reality ^^^^^*


 Not sure if you are talking about the brucellosis test- a blood test that tests for sexually transmitted disease between dogs. I think it caused infertility I'm not sure but it is a serious disease.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think even if you had 8 healthy pups it's the aftermath of dealing with the new puppy owners which I'm sure headaches for most responsible breeders even if there dogs are healthy and titled it is not a guarantee everything will be fine and dandy. People want there money back, puppy is not what they thought it turn out to be, health issues even if not real health issues, behavior issues due to lack of training etc. I know incredibly responsible owner who showed trained and had many titles on her incredible dogs had a few litters -hated the whole aftermath of issues of pups going to new homes even the slightest of complaints of minor issues - she just had no patience for ignorance. My only point is it is not as easy as it looks and also much patience is required.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Stonevintage, you have other options. Options, I might add, that are more realistic than breeding your dog to make some money. 

I went back to school in my late 40's and got a teaching credential. I started as a first year teacher at age 51. I just ended my second year and was told that I would not be coming back next year. I was out of a job.

I applied for a part-time job walking dogs and overnight pet-sitting for an established company at the end of May and have done well. I am making decent money and I enjoy the work. It will tide me over and keep me busy until I start at my new school in August. 

Your home is on the line. Now is not the time to put all your eggs in a basket that has too many variables to realistically be viable. Your dog could end up with one puppy. Or no puppies. Or you could end up with more vet bills than the puppies can pay for. To literally bet your home on being able to make a profit from one litter of puppies? In a tight time period? Don't be silly.

You have always come across as a vibrant, active person in your posts. You can totally find a part-time job that will bring in a consistent amount of money to get you through this period. 
Sheilah


----------



## LaurelCreek (Jun 22, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> Not by choice.... as a last ditch effort to keep from losing my house.... yes, I'm that close..The out of funds time starts in November and will run thru February.
> 
> *If I can work this out and breed Summer and sell 4 puppies for $500.00 each... I can make it until my first social security check which will come 3/1/17.*


I'm sorry you have to worry like this about the future, but there might be better ways to make up for the shortage with less risk to you or the dog. 

I know of people who are retired but do light house cleaning on a very part-time basis. You can be selective and busy people will value your help and pay you well. Someone else mentioned data entry computer work from home. I think for the amount of income you need, that should be very attainable.

Because you are planning ahead, I'm confident you will find the best way. Good luck.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

How very discouraging to be faced with losing your home.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you for your posts and suggestions. Your comments are much nicer than I expected and if I were not in my position - I would also be thinking that it's a really bad idea. It is the way, the more a person gets pushed up against the wall, that bad ideas are actually considered. 

At any rate, I thought about it more and the timing is the huge problem. Winter. No one wants to adopt a larger breed puppy in the middle of winter or even fall. That's why I got Summer at a reduced price (according to the breeder) - it was early fall and the she had 10 puppies on her hands and a sick husband. 

So - that idea's off the table. It was not something I considered lightly, in fact the reality is that if something went wrong I would not be facing a financial loss from medical bills. When you don't have money and can't get a loan, you have to have the dog put down. That's the way it is. Would I ever forgive myself - no. 

If I find a job - I won't be able to keep it for more than a week or 2 before I get fired. I have an average of 3 hemiplegic migraines per week. They come at any time and I lose half of my vision, slur my words and get partial paralysis in my hands and part of my face. That's why I've been selling online for a living - if I get stopped by one - I can work around it because I'm on my own clock. That's why I never go more than 15 minutes from my house - when one of these things hits I get shut down. The work from home stuff still requires that you time block and you have to fill your shift time. I talked to them last year, they said I needed to upgrade my computer to be considered - but I'd still be faced with the same medical problem. 

I couldn't get a normal loan because no job. So I had to get the loan privately and it's written in such a way that the foreclosure process is greatly shortened. Those lengthy foreclosure proceedings you are thinking of are regulations and processes imposed on the banking industry not an individual lender. I thought that buying my house and paying it off in 4 years was the thing to do because the equity would be there if I ever needed it in an emergency - but the banks still won't lend if you don't have a job. No job - or income like Soc Sec - no loan. They are not flexible. I tried at 3 different banks. 

So, here I am... owe 25k on a 150,000 house and can't access the 2-3k I need to bridge the gap of a few months. It just seems so ridiculous. What risk would they have when I am so equity heavy??? None. 

I have one other guy that I can ask to borrow the money from. He's very wealthy, makes loans to people but he's one of the last people you want to deal with - for anything - he's flat out dangerous and can't be trusted. But, I have known him for 20 years and feel a little more prepared than most to deal with stuff he might try to pull.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

She wants to breed her dog once. Suppose someone buys her dog then breeds her 5-7 times. Unless you pay for spay prior to sell that would also be like playing lottery. I would keep your dog. How many people saying sell your dog would sell there dog? I wouldn't. If you are going to get your dog OFA test prior to breeding you are already doing more than most other BYB do. People who pay $500.00 for a GS pup probably don't even know about OFA tests. They're buying a pet not a world champion sch or show dog. Those people are going to find a dog for 500.00 anyway may as well sell them one that at least has a chance of being healthy . Whatever you decide best of luck.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would not take a loan from dangerous people-stone. There are intermittent jobs where you can make your own hours like being ambassador at a store promoting products- there are agencies that hire and it's a respond if you want to do it not set hours or schedule just respond if you are interested in doing it could be as many times you want. There are other jobs-My aunt set up displays in stores which includes making her own hours as long as it got done within a certain time frame. Jobs working from home many different kinds some involving proof reading or other things. Not wise as desperate as you may feel right now not to take loans from loan sharks.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max's breeder had 7 -8 puppies all healthy did all the testing and did not have to pay a stud fee as she did purchase the male out right and had other great breedings with him. She had a previous litter with another of her females who had 2 pups and needed a c-section very expensive- this was a wash. Sure she had more stories as I just know of these 2. You can do everything right and nothing goes right and sometimes everything goes perfect. It's a hit or miss you just need to be prepared monetarily as things do go wrong in pregnancy. She also was a technician and present a grooming business out of the home - which is another idea -grooming business-
If you had a set up. I'm not sure what grooming school costs and experience along with that but could be a fun long term goal.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you looked into SSI? It sounds like your physical ailment might potentially meet the federal definition of "disabled" under the SSI program:










results in the inability to do any substantial gainful activity; *AND* 







can be expected to result in death; *OR*








has lasted or can be expected to last for a continuous period of not less than 12 months.
Source: https://www.ssa.gov/ssi/text-eligibility-ussi.htm

Also, according to this, your home is not counted as "resource" when computing SSI eligibility, so it's unlikely to disqualify you:
https://www.ssa.gov/ssi/text-resources-ussi.htm


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there any way that you could increase your on line store sales through flyer advertisements in you town?

Maybe offer a discount for your fellow townspeople. Partner up with the cafe you frequent?

If you sew, offer simple alterations like hems.

Single guys hate ironing/laundry etc.

When I was in a bind years ago, a friend of mine & I put up flyers for housekeeping with little detachable tabs with our info on it. The flyers were homemade. We ended up with just 3 accounts but it kept me afloat. My point is not the housekeeping but the small # of accounts is all it took to get by temporarily.

I would look at what you already have and see if there is a way to expand it (the on line store)

I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Magwart said:


> Have you looked into SSI? It sounds like your physical ailment might potentially meet the federal definition of "disabled" under the SSI program:
> 
> Thank you for the thoughts on that. That was a huge mistake I made not applying for that sooner. Another poster contacted me several months ago and I did look into it and should have applied then. She was able to give me some information I did not know about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Have you checked into your state's emergency assistance? Some give monthly cash assistance while waiting for SSI or SSDI.

Can you rent a room to someone?

Can you dog sit or dog board in your home?

I second the not dealing with the dangerous guy.

Can you clean houses? Maybe some more flexibility there to work around the migraine.

Gofundme ?

Look up "gigs" on Craigslist when you are having a good day and see if there is anything you can do?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Red Cross helps people in emergency situations.I know people that have been set up temporarily in apts,others that have their heating bills paid,etc.Worth a shot if it comes to that.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Just a thought. Try Catholic Community Services. You do not have to be Catholic to get help. Also, St. Vincent de Paul can help with power bills, etc. You sound so deserving of community services, Stone.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

go to your local human services office. food stamps, income assistance, and other services are available there. If there is nothing that you qualify for, they can point you to private agencies that may have programs that can help.
There is assistance for rent, groceries, water, electricity, even for wood if you have a fireplace.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

How much are we talking about? Can you PM me details?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Summer, how about having her fostered until you are back on your feet? Less risky than breeding her and possibly losing her anyways. Wishing you all the best


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

SSI is not a great amount... I don't know if it varies from state to state, but here in Michigan, I think the limit is a little over $700 a month. That's what my sister gets, along with $89 in food stamps. It helps, but it certainly doesn't come near paying for all her needs. She does have good medical insurance, though, and she really deserves it. But if you're in a real jam, it will help you. You should be able to get it along with your SS when that comes in. But, again, it is the gap where you need help. I am on a fixed income, too, SV, if there were any way possible I could help, I surely, surely would. My prayers do go out for you, and God is powerful, he has helped us over and over again. Explore everything suggested in this thread, some of the ideas are sound.

Susan


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Is selling your home and buying something cheaper, in a neighbourhood you are happier in, an option?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Stone, I have not been able to sign on to the forum for quite awhile now, but it is SO good to finally be back. But I hate to read what you are going through! Many suggestions have been given by people wiser than myself, and I hope you pursue every option - SSRI disability, food stamps, help from churches and other local agencies! I am 62 and will be 63 in September. My husband, 66, had several strokes and TIA's last year, and had to stop working. We had to sell our house at a loss, but at least we got out from under it. If it had not sold for at least what we owed, we planned to let it go to foreclosure since we had no choice. We closed out his small retirement account and moved to Costa Rica. We rent a little cabin and live a simple life. Living on social security and a few small pensions.Thank goodness we are "easy keepers"! Life is certainly a challenge, especially for people of our age. I feel so much empathy for you, and I hope you will explore every option. What kind of online sales do you do? Can you possibly rent out a bedroom in your home to someone? Could you sell your house and get a dog-friendly apartment to rent? Please let us know how things turn out! I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you considered a reverse mortgage? I don't know your age so I don't know if it is an option for you. You don't have to have your house paid off to get a reverse mortgage if you qualify. You get paid monthly on the equity you have on your home. I'm not sure if they are available in your state but it just another idea. 

I second getting in contact with local charities, food banks, etc to get any and all help you can until your regular checks start flowing. Contact your power/gas company and see if they can help with a reduced payment plan (many have senior assistance programs). If you have a cell phone and are senior you can ask your service provider for a discounted plan. Tell your cable/ internet company you will go to another provider if they can't give you a better rate. All of these things seem small but the saving can add up and help bridge the gap.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. I've got a couple of ideas in mind that I didn't have yesterday thanks to you!:smile2:

Selling the house would be a bad move. It's only a small 1 bedroom so there is no cheaper place to move to. If I just sell it and move to a duplex or something - the monthly rent would be about 300.00 more than my mtg pmt is. Also, owning a home gives you a certain amount of protection against catastrophic medical bills or involuntary liens. They can't take your house or lien it up to a value of 100,000 (state law). But, if you sell your house and draw money from the bank to live on - it's theirs to seize. 

The reverse mtg... I had actually counted on. However, when you use their calculator and look into the different plans.... it's very pricy and if they pay off the 1st (which they have to do) even though there is still over 100k equity - the payments to me would only net 300 per month.... they have fees, fees, fees on their programs & around 5-7k upfront closing costs, plus all repairs need to be made(10k there easy) monthly insurance premiums (gov't) 45.00 per month. But, it may still be the way I need to go. I did have a meeting with a mortgage loan officer several months ago and he thinks when I start SS and have that income - I should go back to him and get a straight conventional mortgage for 40k - that will pay off the 1st and give me money to make the needed repairs to the house and the interest rate is super low. So, he is who I will see first.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Stone, one more thing. It does appear that there are legitimate work from home jobs that allow you some freedom is determining how many hours you want to work and setting your own schedule, so I don't think your medical issues would necessarily disqualify you from a position like this...


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

If you could provide a link to any of those, I would be very interested in looking into them further. Thanks!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Medical transcription is one.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

There is also freelance work available that you can do from home. 

This is one website - click on the top right "become a freelancer"

https://www.upwork.com/


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

cdwoodcox said:


> She wants to breed her dog once. Suppose someone buys her dog then breeds her 5-7 times. Unless you pay for spay prior to sell that would also be like playing lottery. I would keep your dog. How many people saying sell your dog would sell there dog? I wouldn't. If you are going to get your dog OFA test prior to breeding you are already doing more than most other BYB do. People who pay $500.00 for a GS pup probably don't even know about OFA tests. They're buying a pet not a world champion sch or show dog. Those people are going to find a dog for 500.00 anyway may as well sell them one that at least has a chance of being healthy . Whatever you decide best of luck.


This is spot on... though I paid more for my puppy.. I didn't check if the parents were OFA tested... and neither did many of friends I have that have purchased dogs in the $500-900 range... they are just simply looking for the dog of the breed they are looking at for the best price they can find.. that's pretty much fact.. then you have others with deeper pockets that will spend $2,500 on a dog.. at that point yeah you will be checking for titles and everything else

so with that said.. it's your dog.. do what you want... go for it.. if all goes well you will get $500 easy for each puppy with papers.. some pay more than that here with no papers or with ckc which is almost the equivalent


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

InControlK9 said:


> This is spot on... though I paid more for my puppy.. I didn't check if the parents were OFA tested... and neither did many of friends I have that have purchased dogs in the $500-900 range... they are just simply looking for the dog of the breed they are looking at for the best price they can find.. that's pretty much fact.. then you have others with deeper pockets that will spend $2,500 on a dog.. at that point yeah you will be checking for titles and everything else
> 
> so with that said.. it's your dog.. do what you want... go for it.. if all goes well you will get $500 easy for each puppy with papers.. some pay more than that here with no papers or with ckc which is almost the equivalent


it doesn't matter how much you pay for a puppy - if it's more than you would pay at the local pound, you need to ask for health tests. Just because most people put more thought into buying a toaster than a dog doesn't make it a good reason to breed. Yes, there are people out there who don't know what questions to ask. Part of the purpose of this group is to educate them so that they don't make the same mistake twice. 

and, no, CKC (continental) isn't almost the equivalent of AKC. It's a scam registry, not worth the paper that they are written on.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mary Beth said:


> There is also freelance work available that you can do from home.
> 
> This is one website - click on the top right "become a freelancer"
> 
> https://www.upwork.com/


I think these are the people I talked to that told me I needed to upgrade my computer to participate. I'm running XP!:surprise: I would love to get into this and work for them. I have also received contacts through Linkedin for work so I think it is legit. A new(er) computer is one of the first things on my list when I get SS. The library has free classes on all the programs I'll need to catch up with my new(er) operating system when I get it. 

Legal document research was my primary responsibility for 20 years when I was working for the Gov't. I noticed a lot of foreign registrations at upwork. I may have the edge for certain projects that take knowledge of how goofy Gov't record archives can be. Thanks!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Dainerra said:


> it doesn't matter how much you pay for a puppy - if it's more than you would pay at the local pound, you need to ask for health tests. Just because most people put more thought into buying a toaster than a dog doesn't make it a good reason to breed. Yes, there are people out there who don't know what questions to ask. Part of the purpose of this group is to educate them so that they don't make the same mistake twice.
> 
> and, no, CKC (continental) isn't almost the equivalent of AKC. It's a scam registry, not worth the paper that they are written on.


Just wanted to clarify. My original post was muddled and emotional and I apologize for that. I had every intention of getting her health checks done. My request for any known breeders in my area was to get their opinion. I would never just find the first available stud and be done with it. If there would have been a referral and conversations with an interested breeder - I would have run the information received back thru here for an opinion and then start the lengthy process to research,verify and learn enough to be better able to form an opinion on everything from selection to risks. 

You can't post here and read comments for any length of time before you realize what problems and degradation casual breeding can cause. The only reason I thought of it is (desperation) yes and I have pick of the litter and the breeder I got her from wants to breed her back. This is the one she wanted to keep. However, she was severely lacking in at least one area of her practices, so I wouldn't go back to her.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe you can do a gofundme for a Win 7 PC or ask local churches etc. - So that you can continue to care for yourself doing what you can do online. Yes XP is no longer supported and does not work for a lot of web based applications which require a higher level of internet explorer or chrome, etc, than will work with XP. 

My main concern with your approach is that there is no safety net. Would be so good if you could find a real safety net that is not a last straw.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

NancyJ said:


> Maybe you can do a gofundme for a Win 7 PC or ask local churches etc. - So that you can continue to care for yourself doing what you can do online. Yes XP is no longer supported and does not work for a lot of web based applications which require a higher level of internet explorer or chrome, etc, than will work with XP.
> 
> My main concern with your approach is that there is no safety net. Would be so good if you could find a real safety net that is not a last straw.


I was just talking with a thrift store owner 2 days ago. He's opening his whole bottom floor to sell new collectibles and refurbished computers. He said he would be selling the sets for $150.00 and they'll be running Windows 7. He said the license for 7 cost him 75.00 as a dealer/reseller. I have a refurbished computer that has been sitting in it's box for 4 years. It is a duplicate of my current one. It was only used for 3 days by me. I kept it as a backup.

I'm going to talk to this man after the holiday. It may be that he can install 7 on my spare and I can trade him collectibles for it that he can sell in his store. They do buy to resell, not just donations. This could be a win/win. Thanks for your comment! You triggered the memory of my conversation with him:smile2: I didn't think 7 would be as "up to par" as what might be needed? All I know is that he felt is the best of the older os and boy, he didn't have anything kind to say about windows 10.:surprise:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Please don't even consider a reverse mortgage. There will come a time when you owe more than you are getting out of it and you will lose your home. Read this. Pros and cons of reverse mortgages for seniors | Clark Howard. That website also has money saving and money making tips. He has a radio show where people call in and ask financial questions,


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This is a better article about reverse mortgages. They are only safe if you have a huge equity, and then with caveats.

Don't be Suckered into Buying a Reverse Mortgage ? Consumer Reports


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is one link that offers some ideas that had not occurred to me. It says these jobs offer a "flexible workday that fits your schedule" so check it out and see what you think.

Online Jobs That Really Pay - AllYou.com


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Please don't even consider a reverse mortgage. There will come a time when you owe more than you are getting out of it and you will lose your home. Read this. Pros and cons of reverse mortgages for seniors | Clark Howard. That website also has money saving and money making tips. He has a radio show where people call in and ask financial questions,


I read it. It specifies that can only happen if you take a lump sum. This article is using that one sentence as a scare tactic and is also steering people to one lender with an alternate plan that I find suspicious.

The biggest downside on taking the monthly payments is you are locked in. But even if you die shortly after originating the loan the lender can still only take what they payed off or payed out to you. The balance has to go to your estate and designated beneficiaries. If you look at the actual disclosure published by the Gov't - you will get a better picture. It is a last resort option because the fees are so high, but I've never heard of anyone losing everything when they take monthly payments.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Because they end up needing them indefinitely and eventually run out of equity. Please look into it more. It really is a horrible choice.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

In a couple of weeks new PC's and laptops running Windows 10 will be going on sale everywhere for back to school sales. And if you catch a sale during a "no tax" holiday you just might be able to get a pretty good deal. Then you would have something that will be compatible with some of the online work you have been looking at.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is another link:

https://www.flexjobs.com/About.aspx


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'd help you if I could. But, I don't know of any breeders in your area. I would try to pick a stud dog and call and set that up ASAP. I would not e-mail anything until you talk and the stud owner is receptive to the idea. 

Here is one thing though, a lot of breeders do not want to hear that you are planning on selling their dog's puppies for $500. If they like your bitch and the match, they may be willing to help you find good buyers for the puppies, and to get all the ducks in a row.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Because they end up needing them indefinitely and eventually run out of equity. Please look into it more. It really is a horrible choice.


I think I see what you are saying. My "run out time" because I have equity and would be drawing so little (monthly) is when I reach 91 years of age... That's 30 years from now and I can guarantee you if I'm still here, I'm not going to be in any condition to live on my own. In fact, there's no one that lived much past 83 up to 5 gens back. This is a consideration. 

There's so many people that think "well, I'll keep my home to live in and grab 50 or 100 grand out now - that way, I can't lose. This is what the huge flaw is, not people being ultra conservative and taking the safest, least risk, lowest monthly payout plan that is offered under that program. If you have no heirs and longevity is not in your bloodline and you take the most conservative route, it is a viable program. 

The "best way" is to sell the house and bank the money and live off the interest. This is close to what I could do the amount would be very similar, but I would be a renter and the rents for comp are 7-800 per month to live close in - however, that money would be subject to attack for unknown catastrophic costs in the future. If you keep your primary residence - it can't be touched and you can't be booted because with a reverse mortgage, you no longer own the property, the bank does. If you pull a conventional loan, you retain ownership but - any equity value above and beyond the state protection limit of 100k can have a lien put against it. 

If you look at the program details and the different plans and primary home owner exemptions (that will take you the better part of 5 or 6 hours), you will see the marked differences.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Stone, when I was unemployed, I kept up my house payment, until I just couldn't. I talked to the bank and explained the situation. They bank knocked down my house payment from $756 to $146 at 1% interest and that lasted 2 years. I was still very under-employed and talked to them again, and we reconfigured the mortgage at a lower interest rate than what I had been paying and a payment of $329/month for 5 years. It will then go back up for 5 years, and then it will be paid off. By then, all my visas/other commitments will be paid off, so I should be able to swing the higher payment. 

Talk to your bank. It's just a few months you need. 

If you choose to breed your dog, fine. It won't ruin the breed or all the other things people freak out about. What it isn't is a sure thing. It can be very shaky at best. If you go with a stud fee as a puppy, be very clear about what constitutes a litter. 1-pup, no pups? You don't want to pay $1500 for a c-section and give the only surviving puppy up for the stud fee -- been there, done that, got the t-shirt. And I did it without squealing, because that was the deal.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

selzer said:


> I'd help you if I could. But, I don't know of any breeders in your area. I would try to pick a stud dog and call and set that up ASAP. I would not e-mail anything until you talk and the stud owner is receptive to the idea.
> 
> Here is one thing though, a lot of breeders do not want to hear that you are planning on selling their dog's puppies for $500. If they like your bitch and the match, they may be willing to help you find good buyers for the puppies, and to get all the ducks in a row.


Thank you for your input. It's pretty much off the table because the litter timing would be horrible.

The thing about my post title is I could not expect to receive more than 850 for a pup. My female is a mix of ASL and Hungarian SL and is OS. This however, fits the bill for those that want a pup from a health checked litter but do not need the titles on the female (at least). That is a very common practice here and the pups usually go in the 850.00 price range. This - would have relegated me to the BYB category....


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Dainerra said:


> and, no, CKC (continental) isn't almost the equivalent of AKC. It's a scam registry, not worth the paper that they are written on.


I meant which is almost the equivalent of not having any papers at all... not akc


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

selzer said:


> Stone, when I was unemployed, I kept up my house payment, until I just couldn't. I talked to the bank and explained the situation. They bank knocked down my house payment from $756 to $146 at 1% interest and that lasted 2 years. I was still very under-employed and talked to them again, and we reconfigured the mortgage at a lower interest rate than what I had been paying and a payment of $329/month for 5 years. It will then go back up for 5 years, and then it will be paid off. By then, all my visas/other commitments will be paid off, so I should be able to swing the higher payment.
> 
> Talk to your bank. It's just a few months you need.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have no new ideas to offer - it looks like some folks have given some viable suggestions. I just want to say how discouraging it is to see good people struggling in their later years, after working all their lives. I would hope that you pursue the social security disability claim - the sooner you apply, the sooner it can be implemented.


----------

